

Ask HN: Looking for landing page reviews - navd

Recently launched a landing page for our app doctant: a non-complex approach to writing, publishing, and collaborating on technical documentation.<p>Any feedback on the landing page &#x2F; idea would be awesome!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.doctant.com
======
navd
[http://www.doctant.com](http://www.doctant.com)

